# Ultegra 6600 v. SRAM 1070 Cassette w/SRAM Force



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Wanted to know if any of you had any experience with the Ultegra Cassette, and if it has any disadvantage compared to the SRAM 1070 w/open-glide or missing teeth.

Drivetrain consists of: CarbonLord Cranks, KMC chain, Force FD and Force RD w/KCNC ceramic freewheels.

Looking for a good balance between performance and wear. Weight is not a huge issue, as I have more then 15 I can lose myself first.

Thx.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I've had great luck with an Ultegra cassette--with both Force and Red. My Fulcrum freehub doesn't support SRAM (S10 only) and I don't want fast-wearing DA cassettes.

We have a 1070 cassette on another bike, and it works great--but if you have a tendency to pedal backwards while coasting/waiting for slower riding partners, the missing teeth don't work nearly as well backwards and get obnoxious. I don't think many people pedal backwards.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> I've had great luck with an Ultegra cassette--with both Force and Red. My Fulcrum freehub doesn't support SRAM (S10 only) and I don't want fast-wearing DA cassettes.
> 
> We have a 1070 cassette on another bike, and it works great--but if you have a tendency to pedal backwards while coasting/waiting for slower riding partners, the missing teeth don't work nearly as well backwards and get obnoxious. I don't think many people pedal backwards.


Thanks for your quick feedback Marvin. Just looked at both of them side to side and ended up going with the Ultegra per your opinion. $76 at perf bike was also the right price.


----------

